

Ask HN: review searchyt (faceted search for HN) - dahumpty

Hey folks,<p>It would be great if you could let me know about the utility of a side-project I have
just launched. Its called searchyt:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3174607<p>http://searchyt.twittrank.info/<p>searchyt helps you filter out HN search results based on age, #comments &#38; #points. I figured it might be worthwhile to run queries such as:<p>- What were the most commented stories last week?
- What were the most voted stories last month?
- What were the least commented stories with the most points?<p>Cheers!
======
evincarofautumn
My first impressions are positive. I especially like the ability to filter by
number of comments. It gives an indicator for popular but possibly contentious
topics that stand a good chance of giving me some interesting discussions to
read.

~~~
dahumpty
Thanks for the feedback!

------
cablechip
Looks good, I'm going to try it out. Can you keep the left sidebar static as
the page scrolls down?

<http://searchyt.twittrank.info>

~~~
pavel_lishin
Your original entry ( id=3189015 ) went dead, and I have no way of referring
anyone to you; can you put some contact information in your profile?

~~~
cablechip
Pavel: Yes, I see that now. I don't know why. Are you interested? Should I
email you?

